# [Mod Request] 5G icon in place of 3G



## bbenny18 (Jan 31, 2012)

Okay guys, so I saw this in the nexus forums and thought this would be awesome on the bionic too. Make all the iCrap people feel inadequate. Lulz. I tried compiling a modded SystemUI.apk in root explorer (because I'm not near a computer) so I decided to try and install it, but, as i suspected, it didn't turn out so well. My hope is that one of you awesome people could get it to work. Maybe we could even see some other mods (like Over 9000! G), ha. Good luck and thanks. I've uploladed the 5G picture, all you need to do is decompile a SystemUI.apk and put this in the res\drawable-sw600dp-hdpi folder then re-zip.


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

There's a program on the market called ninjamorph. It's what I used on my nexus to swap out the icons. There should be 2 icons you'll change though.
- stat_sys_data_connected_3g.png
- stat_sys_data_fully_connected_3g.png

Swap them both with the 5G icon and you're set. The app is pretty self explanatory. Pretty much operates like a file explorer. First click begin project. Pick through the folders til you find the pic you want to change, pick the new picture, repeat. When you're done swapping them go to the home screen of the app and click finish project. Click yes to overwrite, no to zipalign, yes to delete and clean up. The program automatically backs up the original systemui as well in case you decide to change it back. Hope this works for you.


----------



## bbenny18 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you. The process made sense so I tried it and all went well, however I rebooted to find that nothing had changed. It still says 3g. Any thoughts? PS I looked at the file on system/app and it has no 3g pic, but it does have the 5g one. It worked but it didn't...


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

bbenny18 said:


> Thank you. The process made sense so I tried it and all went well, however I rebooted to find that nothing had changed. It still says 3g. Any thoughts? PS I looked at the file on system/app and it has no 3g pic, but it does have the 5g one. It worked but it didn't...


There's a chance that you may need to swap out the 3g icons in the drawable-hdpi folder. I'm not positive on the bionic icon locations and where it draws from. I can steal my girlfriend's bionic in a bit and double check but give that a shot and let me know what happens.


----------



## bbenny18 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lulz. Will do. I'll report back when I'm done. Thanks.


----------



## bbenny18 (Jan 31, 2012)

utcu said:


> There's a chance that you may need to swap out the 3g icons in the drawable-hdpi folder. I'm not positive on the bionic icon locations and where it draws from. I can steal my girlfriend's bionic in a bit and double check but give that a shot and let me know what happens.


It worked! Thanks!


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm glad it worked.


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll have to try this! But where do I find those files on my phone?


----------



## bbenny18 (Jan 31, 2012)

RockyC said:


> I'll have to try this! But where do I find those files on my phone?


Ya its pretty cool now that I have it working. You'll find them inside the SystemUI.apk in system/app. Follow instructions above.


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok, I figured it out and found the files. I changed both drawable-hdpi and drawable-sw600dp-hdpi but still doesn't work for me.


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

RockyC said:


> Ok, I figured it out and found the files. I changed both drawable-hdpi and drawable-sw600dp-hdpi but still doesn't work for me.


Did you do it manually or did you use ninjamorph? If you did it manually you'll have to reinstall systemui.apk from a file explorer then reboot for them to show up. I found that out the hard way. I just swapped them manually the first time on my girl's bionic and then rebooted and they reset to the original ones, but after I tried swapping them again and reinstalling the apk before the reboot it was fine. Using ninjamorph was a lot easier though in the long run.


----------



## bbenny18 (Jan 31, 2012)

RockyC said:


> Ok, I figured it out and found the files. I changed both drawable-hdpi and drawable-sw600dp-hdpi but still doesn't work for me.


Use root explorer to look inside those folders in the actual SystemUI.apk in system/app and check if the pics are there.


----------

